# Yet Another Indecisive Collar Picking Thread! edited



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've decided I need some new collars, but right now The Hound Haberdashery has so many I like I simply can NOT pick! 

Annie needs a new collar, and I've narrowed it down to three, and that took much deliberation. HELP me, DFC!!
All three are 1.5" martingales. 
*ETA: Hubby eliminated #3, so now it's between these two.*

#1








#2










Then, Kola needs a "big girl" collar. 
These are all 2" Martingales...
*ETA: Hubby Eliminated #1, so it's between these two...*
#1








#2









At least I picked Zailey's new one out all by myself! lol.










And Braxton's, too!









**All Photos are used from The Hound Haberdashery and I have no claim to them!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the 3rd one for Annie, and the 2nd or 3rd one for Kola. I can see why you are having a tough time deciding, those are very cute.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im LOVING #3 for Annie...But Im torn for Kola...I LOVE both 1 and 2!!!

(OH....and I NEED the link for the first one listed!!!:wink


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Im LOVING #3 for Annie...But Im torn for Kola...I LOVE both 1 and 2!!!
> 
> (OH....and I NEED the link for the first one listed!!!:wink


Blue Dragonflies Martingale Collar 15 by TheHoundHaberdashery

It also comes in brown, which is awesome too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the second one for both of them....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Blue Dragonflies Martingale Collar 15 by TheHoundHaberdashery
> 
> It also comes in brown, which is awesome too!


Thank you! Dragonflies were my wedding theme...so Ive been trying to find a MANLIER print for Rhett...and I just LOVE that one!

Edit to add...I think we need a "reminder" picture of both of the beauties before we can TOTALLY decide!:wink:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the second for Annie and the first one for Kola!  

Question: How do their collars hold up? They have some cute ones, but Harleigh can be kinda tough on her collars lol


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the second one for Annie and the second one for Kola, she's a chocolate merle right? I'm a big fan of matching the collar (or part of the collar) to the dog's coat color.  Zailey's and Braxton's are gorgeous, too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> I like the second one for Annie and the second one for Kola, she's a chocolate merle right? I'm a big fan of matching the collar (or part of the collar) to the dog's coat color.  Zailey's and Braxton's are gorgeous, too.


I agree!:biggrin: I'm loving the second one for both!!:happy:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

2nd one for Annie, 1st one for Kola


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I REALLY like the dragonflies!! But I like it best in blue which I guess you eliminated already. Does it come in red? Those are my two colors that I put on Rocky. Otherwise I'd go with the pinkish paisleys #2 (I think -- I'm getting confused with the numbers now!)


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

2 & 1 :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I like the second for Annie and the first one for Kola!
> 
> Question: How do their collars hold up? They have some cute ones, but Harleigh can be kinda tough on her collars lol


Mine have all held up pretty well, and mine wrestle and play in them all the time. They hold up really well in the washer, too. I put mind in a lingerie bag, (a pillowcase would work, too!) and wash on cold and they come out good as new! Zailey is our "swamp thing" so any time she's in the mucky muddy water somewhere, her collar needs a bath. LOL. 

I think I'm going to go with #2 for Annie, and then buy both of the others.... because I just can't decide!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what I say! Get them all!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Mine have all held up pretty well, and mine wrestle and play in them all the time. They hold up really well in the washer, too. I put mind in a lingerie bag, (a pillowcase would work, too!) and wash on cold and they come out good as new! Zailey is our "swamp thing" so any time she's in the mucky muddy water somewhere, her collar needs a bath. LOL.
> 
> I think I'm going to go with #2 for Annie, and then buy both of the others.... because I just can't decide!


That is totally what I would do! :biggrin: I really like #1 for Kola, but I'm torn between the 2 for Annie. The blue might contrast her fur better, but the red one looks good too!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where are these collars from? I love all of them, your pups with be styling!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Where are these collars from? I love all of them, your pups with be styling!


They're from Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy
That's where I gte most of mine from these days.

And it's settled. I ordered #2 for Annie.... and both for Kola. I don't know that the black and pink one will actually be for her, but I had to have it. Had to. Not an option.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> They're from Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy
> That's where I gte most of mine from these days.
> 
> And it's settled. I ordered #2 for Annie.... and both for Kola. I don't know that the black and pink one will actually be for her, but I had to have it. Had to. Not an option.


YAY cant wait to see them!:biggrin:
(Your lucky getting to order the pink and purple stuff!!!:lol


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i really like #1, #2 and #5. are these collars custom made??
if they are you should get a matching bracelet. i'm having a
collar made for my dog with a matching braclet. the collar i'm having made
is leather. i'm undecided between a flat collar or rolled leather.
having a bracelet made is easy especially since the craftman
already makes collars for small dogs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

they are custom made. I have a custom size made for some of my danes. She's reallllly easy to work with on sizing. I've had to have all of Mousse's special ordered, and I just started ordering Zailey's that way too because she's getting bigger still and the Large size fits her on the biggest it goes, but barely. 


And I just went back on my word, and am ordering the dragonflies, too. I couldn't help it. I'm a sucker for things that need a good home. LOL. 

so 2 for Annie, 1 for sure for Kola, 1 for Zailey, 1 for Braxton, and then a misc. female adult dane collar. Hubby hates my collar habit. We have designated "spending money" each month, and every couple months, I blow all mine on collars. LOL.

......I just realized I already HAVE the red one for Braxton. LOL!! I ordered it a while ago, and forgot... mostly because I forgot to cross it off my "NEED TO HAVE" list. -facepalm-


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> they are custom made. I have a custom size made for some of my danes. She's reallllly easy to work with on sizing. I've had to have all of Mousse's special ordered, and I just started ordering Zailey's that way too because she's getting bigger still and the Large size fits her on the biggest it goes, but barely.
> 
> 
> And I just went back on my word, and am ordering the dragonflies, too. I couldn't help it. I'm a sucker for things that need a good home. LOL.
> ...


SOOO...in other words I should have ordered the dragonfly one just so that the purchase would have been a little more time consuming for you and you wouldnt have had it right at your finger tips?!?!LOL :laugh:

and HAHAHAHA...I LOVE LOVE LOVE  the bold part!!LOL :rofl:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> SOOO...in other words I should have ordered the dragonfly one just so that the purchase would have been a little more time consuming for you and you wouldnt have had it right at your finger tips?!?!LOL :laugh:
> 
> and HAHAHAHA...I LOVE LOVE LOVE  the bold part!!LOL :rofl:


You still should order it! I'm sure she has more than one. Technically my order won't be official until PayPal clears tomorrow (transferring money from bank account takes several days. Stupid paypal.) so who knows... it could change between now and then. There's like 12 in her shop right now that I need to have. NEED.


----------

